
The world’s only handwritten newspaper is 91 and sells at 75 paise - srameshc
http://www.thehindu.com/society/the-worlds-only-handwritten-newspaper-is-91-and-sells-at-75-paise/article23528891.ece/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
ganeshkrishnan
75 paise is less than 2 cents btw.

And there is also the only Sanskrit paper still ongoing although they do have
online versions:
[http://sudharmasanskritdaily.in/](http://sudharmasanskritdaily.in/)

------
kwhitefoot
That's wonderful. I hope it continues.

